# Repairing Usps Paint Scheme



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

have an 03/04 USPS bike... black/blue.... the top tube graphics are pretty messed up... is there anway to get this repaired? what are my options... i messaged trek but no reply... 

any help here guys?:idea:


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

You will probably have to get custom decals made. Google to see which bike painters do custom graphics etc. It won't be cheap, especially if you want them under clear coat etc.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Keep Hounding Trek!*

I had to email Trek a few times before they got fed up with my repeated requests for touch up paint a few years ago. I finally won that battle and got it! Another option is to go to your LBS that sells Trek, and they might be able to help out. Taking it one step further, you can find out the next time the local Trek rep will drop by the shop and address the issue with the individual. You can get some great results when you put a company rep on the spot. You never know they might have a stash of USPS decals in the back of the factory and a call is all it takes to grant your wish.

On a related note: When I use to have a Specialized bike, I emailed them asking for a set of yellow decals for an Allez road bike. To my astonishment, they sent me free of charge enough set of decals to do six bikes! I took what I needed and sold the rest on eBay for a tidy sum.:thumbsup:


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

As recommended to me by another poster, try Joe's Bicycle Painting -- 

http://www.joesbicyclepainting.com/


----------

